# Meet Milk Dud



## vetasst (Jun 20, 2008)

Meet my beautiful little girl



. She was born outside at about 8:30 this morning



. Doing well I am so excited I can hardly stand it. Here are some links of her just about 2 hours old. The last one is her first Rump scratching, lol





http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i300/vet...ud/DSC00564.jpg

http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i300/vet...ud/DSC00566.jpg

http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i300/vet...ud/DSC00569.jpg

Gotta go, enjoying this so much i just have to watch her some more


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 20, 2008)

OMG~~






she is ADORABLE. What a perfect way to start the morning. I sure would like to wake up and find a little Milk Dud in my pasture. CONGRATULATIONS! Corinne


----------



## MBhorses (Jun 20, 2008)

what a cutie.

love the colors.


----------



## Bunnylady (Jun 20, 2008)

:love :love

Congrats on your adorable baby longear!


----------



## vetasst (Jun 20, 2008)

OMG- this is just like having one myself. She is 8 hours old and jumping and running and .... this is so much fun.



Absolutly adorable



. don't know if i will sleep or just watch her all night


----------



## crackerjackjack (Jun 22, 2008)

Milk Dud is so cute. I think that a baby donkey is the cutiest of all baby animals. Congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krazee bout Kasspur (Jun 23, 2008)

Adorable baby......Love the name!


----------



## Jill (Jun 23, 2008)

She is SOOOOOO cute!!!!!!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jul 28, 2008)

just too cute... great pictures!

you should put a picture in the foal thread at the top of this forum!


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jul 28, 2008)

AWwwdorable!


----------

